# Steve Nash is STILL the best



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh my gosh....haha



> Suns guard Steve Nash(notes) showed up in disguise at a Beijing pick-up game over the weekend, hoping to shoot some hoops incognito. Unfortunately, he forgot his fake mustache and monocle.
> 
> "I had on a Chinese opera bandana and I had on some protective goggles," Nash told the AFP, laughing.
> 
> "As soon as I walked on they recognized me. It didn't really work."












MORE PHOTOS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

In that last picture, Nash looks OLD.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah that was really awesome.. think he needs to zip up in a couple of those bottom pics though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Once again, he has the funniest photo of the offseason.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Haha, looking healthy and about. Yea he does look old in the last picture.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

those guys behind him look almost as ridiculous

i think that's called the scared and nervous 6 boy zone, it's the only defense against MVPs there


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That's hilarious! How could anyone not like Steve Nash?


----------

